# My recent purchases



## 1951chevrolet (Mar 2, 2013)

Had to sell my goats last year due to the drought. Just now starting to buy back. Proud of these two girls.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Those are nice looking girls! I have to ask you if you drive a 1951 chevrolet? The reason I ask is because I drive a 1951 GMC pickup.


----------



## 1951chevrolet (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes I do.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very pretty girls! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Love their coloring!


----------

